# LF PbP Game to join



## jdthur (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi there, first post here,

Just looking for a d20 game to join ... preferably Pathfinder

Cheers

jd


----------



## Papa-DRB (Oct 20, 2011)

Go to the Paizo boards. There are tons of PbP games.

paizo.com - Paizo / Messageboards / Paizo Community / Online Campaigns / Recruitment

-- david


----------

